# vom Kimberlin-Dey Haus (Houston, Texas)



## LT4play (Dec 19, 2013)

Looking for opinion / experience with a breeder (Kathleen Kimberlin).
Vom Kimberlin-Dey Haus German Shepherds
=> Website seems to be out of date.

Goes by the name vom Kimberlin-Dey Haus. Are you familiar with her?
This breeding look very intriguing. Opinions please?

Lieka vom Kimberlin-Dey Haus
V Whalen V Bullinger


----------



## Kim P (Apr 10, 2020)

I’ve been communicating with Kathleen for several weeks. She shows GSDs. That is her focus. She breeds to continue the line. She is very particular where her pups go. I picked up our pup yesterday, April 9, 2020. Her pups are well cared for and she treats them like family. And Kathleen has been very generous in answering my texts since I’ve had the puppy.


----------

